# Grafik verschwommen



## JonnyBee (27. Februar 2011)

Servus. ich habe das Problem das bei mir irgendwie die Grafik verschwommen ist, ich hab alle einstellungen durch. ich find es einfach net . kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
 Am meisten merkt man es im chat und. Aion sieht bei mir im vergleich ganz normal aus
danke sehr


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2011)

Bild wäre ganz gut, "Grafik verschwommen" ist keine Beschreibung.


----------



## Succonano (27. Februar 2011)

Guck mal im Task-Manager oder in der Taskleiste bei den Benachrichtigungssymbolen, ob dort irgendwie Java läuft. Ich hatte auch mal ein verschwommenes Bild, und irgendwann herausgefunden, dass es an einer Applikation lag, die die Java-Engine nutzte.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so... Vielleicht auch bei Dir  .


----------



## JonnyBee (27. Februar 2011)

hehe gesoffen hab ich net wenn du das meinst ;D  , ich versuch gerade nen Bild zu  machen aber es kommt bei Paint einfügen nur ein schwarzes dabei raus, voll der Wurm drin lol


----------



## Raema (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn du per "print scrn/Druck"-Taste einen Screenshot machst, sollte der im Rift Ordner im unterordner Screenshots gespeichert werden


----------



## Benegeserit (27. Februar 2011)

in meinem rift ordner ist kein ordner der screenhots beinhaltet oder sich so nennt...
oder is der auf :/C ? irgendwo versteckt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Wohin hast du es denn installiert und unter welchem OS?


----------



## SvensØ (27. Februar 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Servus. ich habe das Problem das bei mir irgendwie die Grafik verschwommen ist, ich hab alle einstellungen durch. ich find es einfach net . kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
> Am meisten merkt man es im chat und. Aion sieht bei mir im vergleich ganz normal aus
> danke sehr



Morschen,

bei mir tritt dieses "verschwommen sein" auch auf.
Sieht so aus als wäre der Tiefenunschärfe Effekt im ganzen Bild (sag ich mal^^)


----------



## Benegeserit (27. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wohin hast du es denn installiert und unter welchem OS?



auf einer anderen partition als c. und ich benutze win7.
also ich finde den ordner irgendwie net^^


----------



## wertzû (27. Februar 2011)

hm pfad wäre

C:\Users\Public\Games\RIFT Game\screenshots

kommt halt aufs installationsverzeichnis drauf an. Hast schon nen Screenshot gemacht? bei mir tauchte der ordner erst auf nachdem ich einen gemacht hatte


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2011)

bloom bzw vollbildleuchteffekte mal ausgeschaltet ?


----------



## Nyume (27. Februar 2011)

Benutzt du zufällig eine "falsche" Auflösung?

Wenn ich statt 1680x1050 zB 1024x768 verwende ist die Schrift etc. auch etwas verschwommen!


----------



## SvensØ (27. Februar 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bloom bzw vollbildleuchteffekte mal ausgeschaltet ?



Ja, hat aber leider nix gebracht.
Auflösungen hab ich auch schon durchprobiert auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Error2000 (27. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht meint er das hier.
Weis jemand wie man das umstellen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SvensØ (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, so sieht es schon aus aber eben das ganze Bild..heißt auch die Schrift..


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er das hier.
> Weis jemand wie man das umstellen kann?




Naja, nicht direkt, aber wenn du dir die Mühe machst und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_Mapping durchlest wirst du die Lösung erfahren ^^


----------



## Error2000 (27. Februar 2011)

Anisotropes Filtern 

Ich habs hochgestellt, und nun passen die Texturen auch wieder. 

@Svens: Stellt man einen Screenshot rein pls. Dann kann ichs mir besser vorstellen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Sven weiß ja nicht, wo sich bei ihm die Screenshots befinden, sonst hätte er schon einen eingestellt.


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Anisotropes Filtern
> 
> Ich habs hochgestellt, und nun passen die Texturen auch wieder.
> 
> @Svens: Stellt man einen Screenshot rein pls. Dann kann ichs mir besser vorstellen.



Du hast es erfasst :> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_Mapping#Anisotropes_Filtern


----------



## Error2000 (27. Februar 2011)

Die Screenshot befinden sich unter:

C:\Program Files\RIFT Game\screenshots

Die Screenshots werden aber unter Win7 nur gespeichert wenn man RIFT im Admin-Modus gestartet hat.


----------



## SvensØ (27. Februar 2011)

Doch, ich weiß wo die sind. Ein anderer wusste es nicht^^
Ich lad dann hier eins hoch (sobald ich die Warteschlange überstanden habe^^)


----------



## JonnyBee (27. Februar 2011)

also bei mir ist es so das wenn die auflösung geringer ist, ist das Bild besser. Ich spiele auf 1024 da ist es einiger maßen erträglich aber wenn ich höher stelle gehts mal gar nicht. 

ich habe im Trion Forum gelesen das die AA-Erzwingung vom Treiber  unbedingt abgeschaltet werden muss aber wie man das macht konnt mir keiner erklären. ich benutze Catalyst als Treiber

und was ich noch gefunden habe ist das hier :


"Scheint sich bei der ganzen Sache definitiv wieder um ein ATI-Spezielles Problem zu handeln. Ich habe die ganze Beta über mit ner Nvidia-Karte gespielt und hatte immer super klares Bild. Jetzt zum Headstart ne ATI Radeon HD 6850 geholt und plötzlich ist die Schrift und das Bild verschwommen. Allerdings nicht die Schrift im Chat/UI, nur die Schrift innerhalb der Spielgrafik also Charakternamen etc.
Habe auch schon alles durchgetestet an Grafikeinstellungen was geht, Treiberseitige AA-Erzwingung ist natürlich ausgeschaltet. "


vielleicht wird da ja noch etwas gepatcht, hoffe ich zumindest​


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2011)

Es liegt nur am AF, nicht am AA. Also das mit dem Bild.

Das vom TE könnte aber passen.


----------



## JonnyBee (27. Februar 2011)

immer diese Kürzel da blickt kein schwein durch ;D, wo finde ich denn diese einstellung genau?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

AF = Anisotropisches Filtering (Tiefenunschärfe)
AA = Anti Aliasing (Kantenglättung)


----------



## oeten (28. Februar 2011)

HuHu,

Also ich würd' in den Grafikoptionen mal nachschauen, da gibts ganz oben einen Eintrag der heisst 
"Low Quality Renderer"

Da den Haken mal rausnehmen -wenn gesetzt- und danach neu starten.


----------



## JonnyBee (28. Februar 2011)

ist raus aber trotzdem Danke ;D


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> also bei mir ist es so das wenn die auflösung geringer ist, ist das Bild besser. Ich spiele auf 1024 da ist es einiger maßen erträglich aber wenn ich höher stelle gehts mal gar nicht.
> 
> ich habe im Trion Forum gelesen das die AA-Erzwingung vom Treiber  unbedingt abgeschaltet werden muss aber wie man das macht konnt mir keiner erklären. ich benutze Catalyst als Treiber



Im CCC (Catalyst Control Center) in die erweiterte Ansicht wechseln, auf Grafik klicken und im erscheinenden Dropdownmenü auf 3D gehen. Dort dann passenderweise auf AA oder AF gehen und unter dem Vorschaubildchen den Haken setzen bei <<Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden>>. Der Haken bedeutet, dass deine Grafikkarte durch den Treiber erfährt die Einstellungen bezüglich AA/AF vom Spiel übernommen werden müssen und die Einstellungen vom Treiber ignoriert werden. Das heißt also im Klartext, dass dein Treiber durch Setzen diesen Hakens kein AA/AF mehr erzwingen kann.

 Server down zwecks Update, yay. ^^


----------



## JonnyBee (1. März 2011)

danke sehr für das erklären


----------

